

Nurses fired for not getting mandatory flu shot - callmeed
http://www.abc57.com/news/local/IU-Health-Goshen-Hospital-fires-nurses-for-not-getting-flu-shot-185346842.html

======
onetwothreefour
And?

If you're dealing with people who have potentially compromised immune systems
on a daily basis, you should be taking every vaccine possible.

